# Боль в крестце, паху, в нижней правой части живота



## Rimmusya (17 Дек 2014)

Доброго времени суток форумчане!
   Хочу посоветоваться с вами. Никак не могу справиться со своими болями блуждающими по моему не столь большому организму. Не буду погружаться в пучину подробностей, но коротко скажу. 20 лет назад попала в аварию, были травмы и переломы, которые по странному стечению жизненных обстоятельств пришлось пережить собственными силами. Самый неприятный из переломов оказался компрессионный перелом позвоночника L-1. Все 20 последующих лет жила с болью, но думала, что так и должно быть, но вот последние 2 года стало очень сложно, боль стала нарастать, потом стала невыносимой при чём в шее, практически пол года пролежала дома. После увлекательных путешествий по поликлиникам и врачам, кое как выяснили, что болит грыжа в шее (хотя я всё ещё сомневаюсь, что это она). Затем последовало чудесное превращение меня, практически в таблицу Менделеева (образно). Полтора года беспрерывного приёма всяких препаратов, которые мне отменяли на пол пути и назначали снова, вселили в меня твёрдое убеждение, что я мышь подопытная. Ну и всё бы ничего, но как и следует, результат нулевой.
   Шею кое как получилось успокоить, но появилась боль в крестцовой и в подвздошной области, в правом боку внутри, ниже аппендицита, боль уходит в ногу в пах и ягодицу, отдаёт в прямую кишку с правой стороны, появились запоры. Но запоры тоже странные, такое ощущение, что внутри, что-то натягивается как канат. Все обследования сделала, у проктолога,ревматолога, невролога. Ничего не могут понять и помочь. Так вот у меня вопрос.
   Может ли дать такие боли седалищный нерв? И может ли быть нарушена работа внутренних органов брюшной полости из-за таких проблем? Какие обследования сделать?
    Ранее было МРТ, УЗИ, Рентген, анализы, ФГС.


----------



## La murr (17 Дек 2014)

Уважаемая *Rimmusya*, здравствуйте!
Скажите, пожалуйста, гинекологическую проблему Вы как-то решили?


----------



## Rimmusya (17 Дек 2014)

Да конечно, забыла сказать, с гинеколога я как раз и начинала, всё в порядке.

Вот купила сегодня Мильгамму в уколах, Димиксид и Ледокаин, буду пробовать сделать компрессы на шейный отдел и на крестец и бедро, может хоть немного боль сниму. У меня работа сидячая, может она и спровоцировала мои проблемы.


----------



## La murr (17 Дек 2014)

Rimmusya написал(а):


> Да конечно, забыла сказать, с гинеколога я как раз и начинала, всё в порядке.


Прошу прощения...
Имела в виду написанное ранее - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22469/


----------



## Rimmusya (17 Дек 2014)

Я вас поняла, моя подруга писала с моего акаунта, спасибо большое , с Вашей помощью, получилось сдвинуться с места, как раз сегодня ей звонили из департамента здравоохранения Щёлково, я думаю она сможет пройти здесь очередную химию. В Молдавии ей некорректно поставили диагноз. Вернее не совсем корректно.


----------

